# Laika Charging control panel



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Pics are of control panel on 2001 Laika Ecovip 7RG. I don't have the manual for this bit, but have always assumed that it did NOT charge the Leisure battery, but today I noticed that on looking at the panel it seemed that it might, pictures annotated so not to confuse things.

Switches are clean, god knows what it is which makes them look marked, all LED's are either Red or Green there is no Amber.

If it helps anyone, I made this PDF in Open Office, ( MS Office compatible, and a free Download) it opens fine in Adobe Readers.

Does anyone have a copy of the manual who could see if it tells anything about the charging.

I did post a long time ago about my power supply, but the consensus at that time was it would only charge the Leisure battery.

I remain confused as usual.

Kev

PS to save file, right click/save link or use CTRL+click


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

We have a 2002 Laika Ecovip 7.1G Which I am presuming is the same as yours, unfortunately it is a totally different control panel. We have the manuals in English for ours if this is of any help.

If you email Laika at: [email protected] the young lady is very helpful and will reply in English.

We are having a problem at the moment with the Vehicle battery not charging on 240v, there is no problem when we run the vehicle it charges up as it should do, so if anyone has any ideas please let us know.


----------



## snailsontour (May 1, 2005)

Hi Kev n Liz.
We've got '99 Ecovip 400i - and your panel looks the same as ours. The right hand rocker switch works the battery charging while on hook-up, down for the vehicle battery, and up for the leisure battery. I have always assumed that the battery light on "Test" indicates the charge level of the Leisure battery only.
Bob


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

All very confusing, I get the same results regardless of how I move the switches.

I'm not sure about the moving the switch charges different batteries, I think it might be just to get a view of battery state of charge.

I sort of have a bit of a problem as I have Clive Motts battery link almost fitted, it's just needs a fuse fitting and then connecting to the leisure batteries, so that they will all charge automatically when ever EHU is present, currently (geddit) it will work through a illuminated switch on the dash, with fuse backup on either side of the switch.

Somebody mentioned (terrible memory) why not use a relay to turn the connection off instead of the switch, but I lost the post to get a better idea of how to wire and what type of relay.

On looking at that funny little bit at the bottom of middle indicator thing, it could be the grey water tank section, but if so you'd think the odd symbol would be against 3/3 and not 1/3 as for the right hand one as far as I can see looking under the MH, there are no other tanks, Bog is std Thetford swivel, which gets it's water from the main tank, (something I hate, our earlier one had it's own tank) it's a toss up on our way home whether we have a brew or got to the loo.

Kev


----------



## snailsontour (May 1, 2005)

Hi Kev
If you put a voltmeter across each battery's terminals you should see one showing around 13.5v when on charge, reverse the switch and then the other battery should show the charging voltage. As I said the panel (on mine) only shows the battery level for the leisure battery - you can check this by turning lights on or running the pump.
Regards
Bob


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

snailsontour said:


> Hi Kev
> If you put a voltmeter across each battery's terminals you should see one showing around 13.5v when on charge, reverse the switch and then the other battery should show the charging voltage. As I said the panel (on mine) only shows the battery level for the leisure battery - you can check this by turning lights on or running the pump.
> Regards
> Bob


Thanks Bob, I might go a bit further, (don't know why this didn't occur) I could measure both batteries seperately, with the switch in each position, and hopefully get somewhere around 13/14 volts.

Kev.


----------

